# 6D Likely Price Trend



## darkhound (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi,

My wife is giving birth in July and I will have a 6D by then to take pics of the kid.

My only question is when to buy. Is it likely that the 6D will drop in price from Dec. 2011 to July 2012? If so, I will wait...

Or is Canon like Apple, and will not likely lower the price (e.g. I bought an iPhone4 an unnecessary 7 months after it first came out hoping for a price drop, which never happened).

Just curious if you have any insight based on Canon's pricing history. Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## EOBeav (Dec 3, 2012)

Past performance not indicative of future results, but here's the trend for the 5DmkIII since being available last summer (scroll down to see graph):

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03868/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-price.html

And here's the same thing for the 5DmkII (ditto):

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/02699/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-price.html


----------



## x-vision (Dec 3, 2012)

The price will drop eventually.
The 6D is not overpriced as the 5DIII, though, so I wouldn't expect a very quick price drop. 
More like the normal, gradual drop over the product lifecycle.

IMO, by the end Q1 next year it will be clear what the demand is for the 6D. 
The price will be adjusted if necessary (by $100-200 max) and then will stay stable until the holiday season.
After that, it’s anybody’s guess what the price will be.


----------



## jrista (Dec 3, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> Past performance not indicative of future results, but here's the trend for the 5DmkIII since being available last summer (scroll down to see graph):
> 
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03868/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-price.html
> 
> ...



Er...what's the deal with the 5D II dropping to $0 for...maybe a week...in the middle of November? Was Canon simply giving them away for free? And how in the world could I have missed that incredible opportunity!!! ???  :


----------



## darkhound (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks.. those graphs were great. Seems like there won't be a huge drop soon. I can get an employee discount so might as well go for it now.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 3, 2012)

x-vision said:


> The price will drop eventually.
> The 6D is not overpriced as the 5DIII, though, so I wouldn't expect a very quick price drop.
> More like the normal, gradual drop over the product lifecycle.



Ìmho after the first time when all people who didn't want either the expensive 5d3 or the older 5d2 have got their 6d, I expect it to drop a lot in price - that's why I'm hesitant to get one now.

Why? Because

Canon has re-engineered the 6d with less expensive parts than the 5d2 (body, shutter, probably lcd & sensor)

The new crop sensor in 2013 will cannibalize 6d sales (that's probably also why Canon want's to give the 5d3 a push in April with the f8-firmware...)
The 5d3 will continue to drop (Nikon pressure) and the 6d will have to keep the distance


----------



## StepBack (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know why someone needs the inspiration of two identical cameras plus the option to own the next in line but to each his own credit number according to his wishes. Be that as it may as long as the conversation turned to Canon's wishes I think CR may have blundered into the conversation with the notion of a pricing between the Early Bird Special Full Frame and the previously glorious first level full frame. That would leave the market wide open between one and two thousand which seems unlikely. It is quite possible Canon will use their Full Frames to capture the hearts and minds of the buying public. Somehow the C Class Mer is not the car for middle class folks to ponder when the Bentley has always been the car for the butler. But I digress. Marketing moguls may want to dream but maybe they're onto something. When one can buy a Droid why buy a Rebel? Canon is pricing themselves out of the market. They remind me of the 1980-1990's GM where a Caddie and Chevy shared the same engines and the ride was differentiated by a spongy Bilstein. As for 10 fps I don't think the NFL will see many of those on the sidelines amidst the white lenses anytime soon.


----------



## meli (Dec 3, 2012)

I would strongly suggest against buying it now. The 6d has alot of fat to burn as 5d3 had upon launch. 
5D3 lost almost 30% in a year and i expect 6d to dive 20% by summer, enough so you could spare for a new flash and/or a lens


----------



## funkboy (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, Optics Planet has it for $2K after special offer discount at the moment:

https://www.google.com/shopping/product/11997721010955583984


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 3, 2012)

darkhound said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is giving birth in July and I will have a 6D by then to take pics of the kid.
> 
> My only question is when to buy. Is it likely that the 6D will drop in price from Dec. 2011 to July 2012?



December 2012 to July 2013, isnt it?


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 3, 2012)

But what are you going to shoot with now? I'd rather have the camera earlier so when I am in the delivery room I know the camera like the back of my hand.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 3, 2012)

If you don't have a need for 6D right now, then wait. Camera body prices don't go up(unless really special ones). I wish I know the future prices of these cameras.

I paid $3500 for my 5D III. Recent trend shows 5D III is dropping down to $2500 through Ebay.

DO NOT expect 6D to drop that low,,,that's my 2cents.


----------



## MK5GTI (Dec 3, 2012)

with my first baby, i had my 300D/ Rebel from my brother, i had no clue how to use it.

if this is OP first DSLR, i would suggest getting a bit used to it, coz you dont want to miss any shots in the delivery room! use it for maternity pics in the meantime?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2012)

Prices are partially determined by sales. Sales are largely determined by the global econmy. Buyers will buy the lowest price product rather than a luxury one.
Once the initial buyer rush is over, expect the camera to be included in Canon Rebate deals. However, be aware that sales in May-June take a big jump as people like to use vacations, weddings, etc as a excuse to buy a new camera. That takes the pressure to lower prices away.
Watch for 1 day deals around Christmas, or the week after. The cameras seem to be in stock everywhere, even our small local dealer has them, so Canon is expecting very good sales. If that happens, they may be out of stock for 6 weeks or so right around Christmas.


----------



## darkhound (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the additional responses! It seems like there is a decent chance that the price will drop in half a year, so I think I am going to wait and hope that it does. Of course, I'll be really mad if the price doesn't drop and I just lose 6 months of use, but... I'll take the risk 

I am using an old Canon Xti right now, but I took tens of thousands of pics with it and it taught me the basics, I think. So hopefully, the 6D won't be much of a learning curve if I get it last-minute. On that note, I am going to be really sad about losing the use of my 10-22mm lens. The 17-40mm is expensive, not as wide and probably heavier 

On the bright side, I like that I will not be charged for more than 11 focus points. In fact, I wish it just had one focus point - I set up my camera to only use the middle one anyway, which I control with a separate button. Is there any reason for more? This camera seems to be geared more for general enthusiasts like me, not sports or bird photographers, and I find that using the middle point only via a separate button is actually better for travel and landscape photography. This even includes GPS - I am anticipating it to be the perfect travel camera!


----------



## unfocused (Dec 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ...Once the initial buyer rush is over, expect the camera to be included in Canon Rebate deals...



The frequency and length of rebates deals has grown significantly in the last few years. I would be willing to bet that the 6D will be on a spring or early summer rebate program. 

I would also be willing to bet that the price drop for the 6D will be nowhere near as significant as that of the 5DIII. There are competitive reasons why the market is driving down the cost of the 5DIII (the D800). The D600 and the 6D are already competitively priced, so there won't be the same pressure. 

The price of the 6D is not going to go up between now and July, so you can safely wait until May to see what happens. I wouldn't wait any longer because babies aren't always as accommodating in their schedules.


----------



## DanielW (Dec 6, 2012)

jrista said:


> EOBeav said:
> 
> 
> > Past performance not indicative of future results, but here's the trend for the 5DmkIII since being available last summer (scroll down to see graph):
> ...


I missed it then too, and would miss it once again, for I can't find the mid-November drop to $0 you found on the website...


----------



## jrista (Dec 6, 2012)

DanielW said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > EOBeav said:
> ...



The chart has changed since. It clearly showed a huge drop in price down to $0 for what looked like about a weeks time. The chart is back to "normal" now, it seems.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 6, 2012)

Well if it's anything like the 5D3 it'll be $600 by June.


----------



## darkhound (Dec 19, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Well if it's anything like the 5D3 it'll be $600 by June.



Well, it looks like the 6D has already dropped by $130 to $1969.

With the Nikon D600 going for ~$1700 now, I expect the 6D to drop to that range in a couple months.


----------



## jcollett (Dec 20, 2012)

If we consider the recent election in Japan with the LDP winning who placed Shinzo Abe as Prime Minister who in turn has publicly stated his primary goal of driving inflation domestically by printing unlimited money, we can reasonably conclude that we should see price depreciation of goods from Japan (which includes the 6D). How successful this will be remains a question, but it is because of this news that I bought a used 5D mark II for now and will revisit the 6D pricing in about 6 months. I expect the price to fall also since I did not see the 6D out of stock after release due to too many pre-orders. Anyways, I support the wait and see approach.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope they both drop to around 1500 or less. It will be easier for me to buy one.


----------



## Trovador (Dec 20, 2012)

darkhound said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it's anything like the 5D3 it'll be $600 by June.
> ...



Where??, can't find it.


----------



## Mantanuska (Dec 20, 2012)

Here it is on ebay for 1,886.89 shipped. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-6D-WG-Version-DSLR-Body-WIFI-GPS-Camera-S3506-/121033719258?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item1c2e2bfdda


----------



## Trovador (Dec 20, 2012)

Shipped from Hong Kong and you have to add US$209 for warranty, seems fishy. Thanks though.


----------



## Mantanuska (Dec 20, 2012)

That is a warranty that would be in addition to whatever warranty comes with the camera from Canon. I am not sure what it means by WG version, though. I guess it does seem kinda fishy considering no one else on ebay can come close to that price.


----------



## timmy_650 (Dec 20, 2012)

It will drop $1899
http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sdtid=5709684&sku=CNEOS6D&ref=cj

or 
$2499 with lens
http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sdtid=5709684&sku=CNEOS6DKT&ref=cj

I wish i could justify buy it.


----------



## darkhound (Dec 20, 2012)

Trovador said:


> darkhound said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



http://www.rythercamera.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=47430&gclid=CKr7j4X5p7QCFYKK4AodzygAiQ


----------



## darkhound (Dec 25, 2012)

New low price, now only $1900 for the 6D. Also get a bag.

Add to your cart for the discount.

http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sdtid=5709684&sku=CNEOS6D&ref=cj


----------



## Trovador (Dec 25, 2012)

Bought it on Amazon for about US$1880, after promotions. Only thing is it's temporarily out of stock, but I can wait. It was 1,999 last night plus a 6% reward as an Amazon credit in about a month. Good deal.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 26, 2012)

dilbert said:


> darkhound said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Something else for darkhound to consider- I've had the 6D for about 48 hours and there's a learning curve. He'd better give himself a month or so to learn to use the camera. Not just for the regular photographic traits but also for the quirks of the wifi and remote system which is slightly less than intuitive.


----------



## Ryan_W (Dec 27, 2012)

It looks to me like the post-christmas drop is already on, and sales were probably not as high as canon (foolishly) hoped. At $1,899 it's starting to approach the price point where I'll buy it just for the hell of it and put it on credit.

I think it will be interesting to see if the 7D Mk II comes in with a 1D-X style AF system and knocks it down even further.


----------



## darkhound (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, fast drop. $1630 for the 6D these days.

It should drop even lower to the $1,500 price of the D600, which offers better image quality (except for at high ISO).

I'll buy in a month or so.


----------



## iP337 (Feb 7, 2013)

darkhound said:


> Wow, fast drop. $1630 for the 6D these days.
> 
> It should drop even lower to the $1,500 price of the D600, which offers better image quality (except for at high ISO).
> 
> I'll buy in a month or so.



Sounds good man! Where did you see that? I always considered it to be worth $1500 but I'm still hoping to find a used one for around $1000 as a backup body lol, I can wait


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2013)

darkhound said:


> Wow, fast drop. $1630 for the 6D these days.



You seem to be living in a very different part of the world than us good ol' Europeans - in Germany it's still around €1800 and looking at the price trend I don't see any huge drops coming soon, the "premium company" Canon product might stay €200 above the Nikon d600 price.


----------



## meli (Feb 7, 2013)

its around 1600e in Switzerland, still 300e more than the 600d


----------



## zim (Feb 7, 2013)

£1500 UK or £1289 DigRev (UK)

$2356 US or $2025 US

same ol' same ol'


----------



## iaind (Feb 7, 2013)

zim said:


> £1500 UK or £1289 DigRev (UK)
> 
> $2356 US or $2025 US
> 
> same ol' same ol'



It's only been available for 3 months max. 
Supply exceeds demand.
Its going to drop further


----------



## zim (Feb 7, 2013)

iaind said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > £1500 UK or £1289 DigRev (UK)
> ...




Only 3 months, blimy I feel like I've been reading about how [*] the 6D is for a couple of years! ;D 

Actually I was really meaning the price differences not the actual price


* please insert your adjective of choice here


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe this helps:

https://www.google.com/search?q=price+development+canon+60D&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=1RoUUbnHDsP40gH7t4Ao&biw=1197&bih=505&sei=2xoUUYzrKYvU0gHq9ICwAw#imgrc=LT4-Vgm4jd6WDM%3A%3Bte0PlNyBTQUq_M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fstatic.photoprice.ca%252Fgraph%252F03305u-Canon-EOS-60D-price-graph.png%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.photoprice.ca%252Fproduct%252F03305%252FCanon-EOS-60D-price.html%3B660%3B196


I would think that the general trend of the 6D could be similar to that of the 60D in the past. Same type of feature-stripped model that is reaching into a lower bracket of potential buyers. And I would think that the 6D - similar to the 60D - won't sell that well. Obviously they can't go below a certain point to not cannibalize the APS-C segment too much that is probably bringing in more revenue per unit.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> Obviously they can't go below a certain point to not cannibalize the APS-C segment too much that is probably bringing in more revenue per unit.



Imho the competition for the 6d is not so much Canon's own aps-c because of very different usage scenarios - fast fps & better af 7d vs. slow and high iq 6d. As I suspected above the real price comparison for the 6d is Nikon's 600d - if people are out for a Canon ff they'll pay a couple of hundred €€€ more no matter what, but for buyers deciding between the brands too much of a price gap might make a difference in Nikon's favor.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> ...And I would think that the 6D - similar to the 60D - won't sell that well...



Where do people come up with these statements? As of 5 p.m. today, Central Standard Time, the 60D is the #7 best seller among Digital SLRs on Amazon. And, it has been in the top 100 for 885 days.



Marsu42 said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously they can't go below a certain point to not cannibalize the APS-C segment too much that is probably bringing in more revenue per unit.
> ...



Marsu42 is right. Canon isn't as concerned about "cannibalizing" their lines as they are about losing sales to competition. Of course we have no idea what the relative profit margins are on individual DSLRs, but we do know that every dollar of profit that Canon makes selling any DSLR is a dollar they do not make if the customer buys Nikon.


----------



## jrista (Feb 8, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Marsu42 is right. Canon isn't as concerned about "cannibalizing" their lines as they are about losing sales to competition. Of course we have no idea what the relative profit margins are on individual DSLRs, but we do know that every dollar of profit that Canon makes selling any DSLR is a dollar they do not make if the customer buys Nikon.



Well-said. 

I've always wondered at the "cannibalization" argument. There will always be a gap between the 1D line and the rest. The sales of the 1D X have been strong since it hit the streets, despite the fact that the 5D III is technically capable of "cannibalizing" its sales because it also has the same 61pt AF system. I think Canon made a wise decision there, though. Despite the IQ superiority of the D800, the 5D III is still selling like hotcakes, and is #8 in Amazon's best seller list (the D800 is #18). I bet Canon is making more money off of the 5D III thanks to avoided lost customers to Nikon than if it had not put in the 61pt AF system. I would also bet that 1D X sales are minimally affected.


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 8, 2013)

unfocused said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > ...And I would think that the 6D - similar to the 60D - won't sell that well...
> ...



I wish I could find the sources for that. I'll keep digging over the weekend. The Amazon stats are curious since the 60D is also listed at #17. From all I know the 60D has been a dud for Canon as far as sales are concerned. Unfortunately, they don't give the specifics by model in their financial statements from what I remember so you'd have to find industry reports that are reliable (and those usually are not free). So for now you're the only one to provide data (as funky as they appear) and I need to find something better.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 8, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > 7enderbender said:
> ...



Actually, as I write this, the 60D occupies the #7, #17, #21 and #31 slot on Amazon's top 100 sellers. That's because each represents a different lens/body configuration. (#7 being body only). Amazon treats each configuration as a different DSLR for their rankings. 

While Amazon is only one retailer, it is the world's largest, so it's a pretty good gross indicator of where various camera body sales stand in relation to one another. Not exact, but still a reasonably representative sample.


----------



## iP337 (Feb 11, 2013)

Another 6D price drop for North America on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230891958455

New $1747 + free shipping

I think all the price drops have to due with rumors of the 70D coming soon with better features, but i doubt the 70D will be that much better so these prices may snap back to $2000 after the 70D is officially announced.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 11, 2013)

iP337 said:


> I think all the price drops have to due with rumors of the 70D coming soon with better features, but i doubt the 70D will be that much better so these prices may snap back to $2000 after the 70D is officially announced.



I've never experienced such a price climb, it might be +-100€ depending on how much pressure is from budget mail order on the big players like amazon, but once the public has registered how much air there is in a product's price they won't accept the higher price anymore and just wait to drop again.


----------



## iP337 (Feb 12, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> iP337 said:
> 
> 
> > I think all the price drops have to due with rumors of the 70D coming soon with better features, but i doubt the 70D will be that much better so these prices may snap back to $2000 after the 70D is officially announced.
> ...



Well remember it's still officially MSRP $2000, these are just temporary sales that I assume will stop once the 70D actually gets announced.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 12, 2013)

iP337 said:


> Well remember it's still officially MSRP $2000, these are just temporary sales that I assume will stop once the 70D actually gets announced.


I'm not sure the 70D is really gonna put any pressure on prices for the 6D, just two different price points honestly. The list price of their xxD line is a good $1000 cheaper than the xD line (60D listed at $1099). Even if the 70D turns out to basically be the 7D in terms of AF, etc...do you think the 7D is influencing sales of the 6D? The informed consumers are looking for different things (landscape v sports/nature), and the uninformed are just looking at the price tag, which is 40% less with the 7D.

If the 70D came out with some amazing new sensor that was comparable to full frame....then maybe


----------



## kirkcha (Feb 12, 2013)

The kit price dropped another $50 this morning at B&H. $2,399

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892354-REG/Canon_8035b009_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## ageha (Feb 13, 2013)

kirkcha said:


> The kit price dropped another $50 this morning at B&H. $2,399
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892354-REG/Canon_8035b009_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html


Just the 24-105 kit or the body as well?


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 13, 2013)

kirkcha said:


> The kit price dropped another $50 this morning at B&H. $2,399



That'll probably be due to the 24-70/4 production setting in and the "new" - not necessarily "better" - kit arriving ... at least in Germany I didn't see any price drops during the last month. And since 6d availability is still limited (I asked in a shop a week ago) I don't see the price changing a lot anytime soon :-\


----------

